# User's Guide for new Kindle wi-fi



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

User's guides are not yet available for the new Kindle Touch and Kindle Fire, but here's the guide for the new Kindle wi-fi with 6" e-ink display ($79 with ads / $109 without ads). The document explains the buttons, and it may be helpful if you want to compare features of this new model with the earlier ones. In addition to the obvious omission of a physical keyboard, this new model also doesn't have a speaker, so it can't play music or audio books like prior models. It also doesn't have text-to-speech. I know that a lot of people don't use those features, but I thought it was worth mentioning.

http://kindle.s3.amazonaws.com/KindleUser%27sGuide.pdf


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

the manual stats you can password protect the non-touch kindle. I know some wanted this feature


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Password protect was in the K3 already.


----------



## Sam Rivers (May 22, 2011)

Thanks.  I was wanting to look at the guide for the $99 Kindle.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Very interesting, thanks for sharing!

It's a bit of an odd guide, it's very short compared with the normal Kindle user guide, more like a "getting started" guide. I hope that there's a full guide on the way otherwise I think we're going to get lots of questions on here from new users.

Personally, I'm disappointed that this keyboardless Kindle also has less memory, a smaller battery and no 3G option - I hardly ever use my keyboard and would love a full spec 3G Kindle without it - but I don't really want or need a touch screen.

I'm also disappointed that so far this is the only one of the new Kindles we're getting here in the UK, but that's another story!


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

DreamWeaver said:


> But I guess we can't have everything for $79. That price still _amazes_ me!


£89 in the UK against £109 for the Keyboard/WiFi - and you can get the Keyboard/WiFi for £79 if you buy a refurb.

Not such a bargain, but we don't get the special offers.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I notice that the manual and the website description specifically don't mention some of the extra "goodies" that are there on the K3.

Audio books, MP3 playback, web browsing are the things I noticed.

Does anybody know if these features are still there or have been removed?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

There are no audio features to this one. No headphone jack, no speakers. So that means no audiobooks, no MP3 and no text-to-speech.

The web browser is still there. You access on the main menu.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> £89 in the UK against £109 for the Keyboard/WiFi - and you can get the Keyboard/WiFi for £79 if you buy a refurb.
> 
> Not such a bargain, but we don't get the special offers.


The US non-SO price is $109. . . add on sales tax and it would cost me $114.45. That's based on a 5% tax rate -- it's different in every state. No, Amazon doesn't collect it at time of purchase, but I'm responsible to pay it.

That would be roughly £74 I think.

VAT in the UK is 20%, right? So in the US that would be $109 + (20% of $109) = $130.80 -- about £84. Just making sure we're comparing apples to apples.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Ann, I think you're pretty much right. If you do an approximate dollar to pound conversion, the prices in the UK are usually the same as those quoted on the US site - plus the 20% tax (which we pay on purchase) already added. We don't have the special offers versions on any of the models we have, so the cheaper options aren't available. 

So if you go to either end of the scale, the cheapest we can get a new mini Kindle for is about $135 as opposed to the $79 SO one available in the US and the Kindle Fire (if only we could actually buy it!) would probably be about $240 for us.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Right!  I mean,  I feel for you all. . . that some versions aren't available and those that are come in a little more expensive.  But there are reasons for all that and it's not really fair to say we pay only $79 for something that costs the equivalent of $130 for in the UK. . . .which I saw someone trying to assert somewhere.  

So I'm just trying to educate the masses on the respective marketplaces.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Entirely understand. It's certainly easy to look at the quoted prices in the UK and US and assume you are comparing like for like.

I think what disappoints me more is the price difference against the keyboard K3. With the small one(*) having less memory, a smaller battery and no audio, I think if I were buying I'd go for a refurb keyboard K3 and save a tenner.

(*) What are we calling it? I already thought it was stupid that Amazon called the K3 the "latest generation", now they seem to have arbitrarily renamed it the "Kindle Keyboard" and the new one is just called the Kindle. Maybe we should have a nickname for it:

Kindle light
Kindle on the cheap
Kindle smoulder (as opposed to the Fire)  
damp kindling?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Morf said:


> What are we calling it? I already thought it was stupid that Amazon called the K3 the "latest generation", now they seem to have arbitrarily renamed it the "Kindle Keyboard" and the new one is just called the Kindle. Maybe we should have a nickname for it:
> 
> Kindle light
> Kindle on the cheap
> ...


I agree that Amazon should have given the new Kindle wifi a more distinctive name, to easily differentiate it from the previous generations. I like Kindle Light myself.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been calling it Kindle Basic, or Basic Kindle. . . But Kindle Light. . .or Kindle Lite.  . is good too.  I've also heard folks refer to it as Baby Kindle, 'cause it seems so much smaller than the Keyboard Kindle.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Kindle Lite is probably the most sensible name - though I've been referring to it as the Mini Kindle or Baby Kindle. All the others are easily distinguishable from it by referring to them as Touch or Keyboard models, so I suppose Amazon figured it didn't need a name. Poor little thing!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, as far as Amazon is concerned. . . .it's just "Kindle".  

The confusion is that up until Wednesday, "Kindle" meant the device they're now calling Kindle Keyboard.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Amazon has always referred to the latest generation as Kindle. They've never numbered them. I take that back, I think they briefly called it a Kindle 2 for awhile, but then dropped the 2. 

I expect this one will be the K4 and then the Touch and Fire. Those two shouldn't really be called k4's because this is their first generation. 

But I call this one Baby K most of the time. It's so cute.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think of it as a Kindle Mini...still thinking of getting one...

Betsy


----------

